# Infra red roof scans for the midwest market



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I am considering the idea of offering infra red roof scans to fellow roofers for partial midwest (Illinois, Wisconsin, Indiana) area. Would this service be of interest to anyone? 

Feel free to private message or call me at 847-729-3496 or 847-207-0991


----------

